# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  В Германии официально запретили копировать диски

## ALEX(XX)

Верхняя палата парламента Германии одобрила законопроект, согласно которому немцам запрещено делать копии любых дисков, CD и DVD, даже для домашнего использования. В действие новый закон вступит в 2008 году, сообщается на сайте Variety.com. Помимо запрета на копии CD и DVD, в Германии будет запрещена запись и хранение трансляций с платных и общедоступных телеканалов. О том, какие санкции грозят нарушителям нового закона, пока не сообщается. По мнению противников законопроекта, пользователи имеют право на создание копий приобретенных фильмов и музыкальных альбомов на случай повреждения оригинального носителя.
Подробности


uinc.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Макcим

Маразм.

----------


## Geser

Мда, маразм полный

----------


## ScratchyClaws

эээ... вроде пару лет назад уже собирались что-то такое вводить? И в России тоже?

(thank god I download films via torrent instead of buying a disk)

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

> (thank god I download films via torrent instead of buying a disk)




 :Stick Out Tongue:  *Суд закрыл файлообменную сеть eDonkey*
Находящиеся в Германии семь серверов файлообменной системы eDonkey отключены по решению суда. Причиной стали многочисленные жалобы звукозаписывающих компаний на нарушения авторских прав. Об этом сообщили в Международной федерации звукозаписывающей индустрии, передает портал Addict 3D. Закрытые серверы отвечали за процесс индексирования «расшаренных» по всему миру файлов на компьютерах пользователей

gazeta.ru

----------


## Arkadiy

> По мнению противников законопроекта, пользователи имеют право на создание копий приобретенных фильмов и музыкальных альбомов на случай повреждения оригинального носителя.


Ну конечно! Купишь какой нибудь диск, а потом он у тебя на пол упадёт и поцарапается, ну или ещё что нибудь, бывают же форс мажоры. Хорошо если это дело копейки стоит, а если нет? если альбом за 100евро...

Вообщем правительство постепенно двигается головой по поводу копирайта...

----------


## anton_dr

Есть Kad  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

Arkadiy, не хочешь там у себя опыт провести? Купить какой-нибудь диск, и одновременно 5 болванок  :Smiley: .

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

> Arkadiy, не хочешь там у себя опыт провести? Купить какой-нибудь диск, и одновременно 5 болванок .


Чего уж там, - сразу попробовать поискать какой-нибудь контент через eDonkey . На закрытом http://www.edonkey2000.com/ помимо сообщений что нарушать копирайт ай-яй-яй интересные надписи "Courts around the world -- including the United States Supreme Court --
have ruled that businesses and individuals can be prosecuted for illegal downloading." и  "Your IP address is ххх.ххх.ххх.ххх and has been logged"

----------


## ALEX(XX)

А если я не хочу скачивать музыку или ещё чего копирайтное? Там было много раритетных вещей, которые вообще фиг найдёшь у нас

----------


## pig

А раритеты разве не под копирайтом? Вот это самая проблема для обычного пользователя - и купить негде, ибо никто не продаёт, и в обменнике не взять, ибо нарушение прав. И правообладатель-то денег брать не хочет, только потом в виде штрафа с накруткой.

----------


## Макcим

*pig* правильно говорит. Искал в в сети несколько песен, которых в магазине не могу найти, ибо их там нет. Также и с фильмами. Фильма "Неотложка" нет в магазине, нет на озоне. Конечно если он мне попадется в сети я буду его качать...

----------


## Rene-gad

> Маразм.


а кроме того - утка. Во-первых: в Германии парламент, т.е. Bundestag,  не имеет деления на палаты, во-вторых - такой закон бундестагом принят не был.
edit: не далее, как 5.07.2007 были приняты поправки к закону об авторских правах (Urheberrecht), позволяющие изготавливать копии для приватного пользования кроме тех случаев, когда для этого требуется взлом защиты. Оригинальная статья: http://www.bundestag.de/dasparlament.../16384056.html

----------


## Arkadiy

> Arkadiy, не хочешь там у себя опыт провести? Купить какой-нибудь диск, и одновременно 5 болванок .


Ничего не будет :Smiley: , продавцу ведь пофигу...

если следовать твоей мысле, то на коробках с болванами должна стоять большая надпись "Копирование лецинзионных дисков вредит вашему благосостаянию"

Rene-gad, незнаю бывал ли ты на блошиных рынках(flohmarkt), но я там много раз видел как продают явные черные копии. А однажды вообще мужика видел котоый OEM виндой торговал, правда дейставительно новой, не распечатанной.




> а кроме того - утка. Во-первых: в Германии парламент, т.е. Bundestag, не имеет деления на палаты, во-вторых - такой закон бундестагом принят не был


а нас вроде учили что парламент состоит из Bundestag und Bundesrat. И кажись Bundesrat можно обозвать верхней палатой.

А насчёт того примут это они этот закон или нет я говорить ничего не буду, так как в политике я круглый ноль.

----------


## Rene-gad

> а нас вроде учили что парламент состоит из Bundestag und Bundesrat. И кажись Bundesrat можно обозвать верхней палатой.


парламент - это место, куда выбираются народом и это - Bundestag. Bundesrat - совет федеральных земель и не является ни парламентом, ни его частью, представители в бундесрат не выбираются народом, а делегируются земельными правительствами.
Так что вроде как вас не тому учили  :Wink: .

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Я из торрента качаю то, что в рунете вообще найти нереально...
мульты там без перевода, прошедшие по телеку в какой-нибудь стране лет 10 назад...
или оригинал сериала моя прекрасная няня...

в магазинах этого нету, серид платных закачек тоже

----------


## orvman

Бред какой-то. И что, теперь, например архивные копии программ на болванках дома хранить нельзя? Хорошо, пусть будет нельзя. А если комп накроется по вине харда или еще чего - вся инфа в ноль. А там лицензионные программы, ну скажем, на несколько лимонов евро. Внимание, теперь вопрос. Умники в парламенте продумали это дело?
Что тогда делать? Ведь в любой нормальной компьютерной фирме скажут - делай архивы, дурень, да всплывай. 

Не, это в юмор нужно, чес. слово.
Кста, по теме. А зачем теперь болванки в Германии нужны? Э, наверное, с балкона запускать.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Бред какой-то.


так уже ж ясно - утка: http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...2&postcount=13 Не принимал немецкий парламент никаких таких идиотских законов.

----------


## Arkadiy

> парламент - это место, куда выбираются народом и это - Bundestag. Bundesrat - совет федеральных земель и не является ни парламентом, ни его частью, представители в бундесрат не выбираются народом, а делегируются земельными правительствами.
> Так что вроде как вас не тому учили .


да, не прав, попутал  :Sad:

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

"Институциональный характер приобретают отношения верхней палаты и / или ее членов с исполнительными органами регионов в случае формирования этой палаты путем назначения. Один из наиболее ярких примеров - Германия (Немецкие правоведы всегда делают оговорку, что Бундесрат формально-юридически не является палатой федерального парламента, одновременно признавая именно такую его роль по существу предоставленных ему полномочий)" 
Фактически все же правильно учили  :Smiley:

----------


## maXmo

У нас Совет Федерации – тоже верхняя палата Парламента и туда никого не выбирают  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

